# Los colores en Rumano



## jeterinmicipen

Cuales son los colores en Rumano, y cuáles son los que no se declinan como marro, y gri etc.....
Negru
alb
albastru


----------



## albastrea101

Hola,

Negru-neagră-negri-negre (negro, -a,-os,-as)
Roşu-roşu-roşii-roşii (rojo,-a,-os,-as)
Albastru-albastră-albaştri-albastre (azul,,azules,,)
Galben-galbenă-galbeni-galbene (amarillo, -a, -os, -as)
Verde-verde-verzi-verzi (verde, verdes)
Alb-albă-albi-albe (blanco, -a, -os, -as)
Portocaliu, portocaliu, portocalii, portocalii (naranja)
Mov(violeta), Maro, Crem, Bordo tienen la misma forma cualquier sea el número o género. Seguro que hay muchos otros, pero estos me ocurren por ahora.
Suerte!
   Albastrea


----------



## jeterinmicipen

multumesc mult, bordo que color es en español?


----------



## Trisia

Hello,

You could perhaps consult this list, from Multilingual Glossaries: Colours


----------



## basquiat

Hola jeterinmicipen, 

Bordo en espanol es rojo oscuro.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

roz y gri no se declinan, como en castellano.
O fustă roz, un câine roz, două fuste roz, doi câini roz (No se me ocurre otro ejemplo.)
O fustă gri, un câine gri, două fuste gri, doi câini gri.

Vişiniu tambien es rojo oscuro:
O fustă vişinie, un câine vişiniu, două fuste vişinii, doi câini vişinii.

En cuanto a PORTOCALIU, albastrea se equivoco:
O fustă portocalie, un câine portocaliu, două fuste portocalii, doi câini portocalii


----------



## anto33

albastrea101 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Negru-neagră-negri-negre (negro, -a,-os,-as)
> Roşu-roşuroşie-roşii-roşii (rojo,-a,-os,-as)
> Albastru-albastră-albaştri-albastre (azul,,azules,,)
> Galben-galbenă-galbeni-galbene (amarillo, -a, -os, -as)
> Verde-verde-verzi-verzi (verde, verdes)
> Alb-albă-albi-albe (blanco, -a, -os, -as)
> Portocaliu, portocaliuportocalie, portocalii, portocalii (naranja)
> Mov(violeta), Maro, Crem, Bordo tienen la misma forma cualquier sea el número o género. Seguro que hay muchos otros, pero estos me ocurren por ahora.
> Suerte!
> Albastrea


----------



## albastrea101

Perdon.
  Albastrea


----------

